

Fedora is adding LLVM-based compiler for D - roundrubik
https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/D_Programming

======
JabavuAdams
Wow, cool! I really like D as a C++ replacement. Is the language stable
enough, though? Last time I checked D 2.0 was still evolving.

------
danieldk
Excellent! Though, I have to add that if you like C++ with STL, D2 with the
latest Phobos standard library is the way to go. Hopefully, we will see a
stable LDC for D2 in the future.

------
kanak
Sadly it looks like the list of features in the next Fedora (
<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/14/FeatureList> ) is not as
impressive as the list was for Fedora 12 and 13. Given that yesterday was the
submission deadline, I don't think this will be as exciting a release.

------
nimrody
Is there any prepackaged LDC binary for OS X?

It's annoying having to download DMD (Digital Mars compiler) just to compile
LDC.

